# Are freshwater pufferfish legal in maine?



## Mac_tanks (2 d ago)

Hi I was just wondering if there is any species of freshwater puffers that were legal in maine


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Everything I read online say's they are un-restricted in Maine.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Restricted Species List By State Part 2


NEVADA: -- the importation, transportation and possession of the following fish species (live, hybrids, viable embryos, or gametes) is prohibited in Nevada: Common Name -- Scientific Classification (1) Lampreys -- All species in the family Petromyzontidae (2) Freshwater stingray -- All species...




www.aquariumforum.com




Listed by state, just go through to your state


----------

